# What model Spaceliner?



## mickeyc (Apr 15, 2014)

Tried to match this up with the list in the main Spaceliner thread, can't seem to do it.  Tank looks all wrong.  It has a springer front end.  Red seat?  This is the only picture I can get.  The bike is for sale but I don't know how much he wants for it yet.

Any help appreciated.

Mike

OOOPS!  thanks Gene.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 15, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Tried to match this up with the list in the main Spaceliner thread, can't seem to do it.  Tank looks all wrong.  It has a springer front end.  Red seat?  This is the only picture I can get.  The bike is for sale but I don't know how much he wants for it yet.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Mike




What picture


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 15, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> What picture




Put it up now.....thanks Gene.


Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 15, 2014)

*Owner says it's a Murray*

not a Sears.

Mike


----------



## BrentP (Apr 16, 2014)

The only way to tell for certain is to get the complete serial number from the seller. 

It looks like it has the correct Sears decal on the seat tube so I suspect it's probably a 64/65 Spaceliner deluxe model that has a bunch of wrong parts on it (tank, seat, grips, pedals). Like I said, the only way to tell for sure is to get the complete serial number to confirm whether it's a Sears bike  (first 3 digits will be 502 if it's a Sears) and confirm the model so you can determine exactly how it should be equipped.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 26, 2014)

Sweet looking ride. They were all made by Murray, but only Sears used the 'Spaceliner' name. It's become a generic term for this style bike.


----------

